# Working while collecting UI



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

It seems to me that they use your gross earnings for this purpose.
As an Uber driver that is really not fair as net income a clearer indication of earnings.
You really do get penalized for easing back into work.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Gross Income:

An individual or company's income before taxes and deductions. For individual income, it is calculated as the individual's wages or salary, investment and asset appreciation, and the amount made from any other source of income. *In a company, it is calculated as revenues minus expenses.* An individual's gross income is important to determining eligibility for certain social programs, while a company's gross income is one measure among many of how well it uses its resources to produce a profit. See also: Adjusted gross income.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

I


FLKeys said:


> Gross Income:
> 
> An individual or company's income before taxes and deductions. For individual income, it is calculated as the individual's wages or salary, investment and asset appreciation, and the amount made from any other source of income. *In a company, it is calculated as revenues minus expenses.* An individual's gross income is important to determining eligibility for certain social programs, while a company's gross income is one measure among many of how well it uses its resources to produce a profit. See also: Adjusted gross income.


It really appears that they either want you to work or collect.
There really is not a big incentive or incouragement to return to work part time.
Thanks for your information.


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> I
> 
> It really appears that they either want you to work or collect.
> There really is not a big incentive or incouragement to return to work part time.
> Thanks for your information.


Every state has a different rule in this regard.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

aluber1968 said:


> Every state has a different rule in this regard.


Yea I have to look into the specific rules in CT.


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

Texas. ...

Texas UI...


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

DDW said:


> Texas. ...
> 
> Texas UI...
> View attachment 579943
> View attachment 579943


Thanks very interesting !!?


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

So I guess since you are the business owner you can decide that you have an "accountable plan" and thus your Payment to yourself is non-reportable except for the net amount....


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Colorado uses net for approval and payout. Federal guidelines say they have to use net for approval. If they're using net for approval and gross for payout, your State is just pure evil.

Looks like Connecticut wants net


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

DDW said:


> So I guess since you are the business owner you can decide that you have an "accountable plan" and thus your Payment to yourself is non-reportable except for the net amount....
> View attachment 579949
> View attachment 579951


Thank you !!!



Jimmy44 said:


> Thank you !!!


That makes much more sense.



Jimmy44 said:


> Thank you !!!
> 
> 
> That makes much more sense.


So I make 500 UI if I net say 250 then I will get 250 UI plus my net income.
It would make more sense if they only deducted 125 or 1/2 of your earnings which would be an incentive to return to work.


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Thank you !!!
> 
> 
> That makes much more sense.
> ...


As I understand it they deduct dollar for dollar from your unemployment payment...but, after expenses, you probably won't have any SE income, so you should be getting your full UI compensation.

As for making sense, remember, you are taking about government *bureaucrats who are generally low performers and don't get paid to think....







*


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> Thank you !!!


That makes much more sense. L


Daisey77 said:


> Colorado uses net for approval and payout. Federal guidelines say they have to use net for approval. If they're using net for approval and gross for payout, your State is just pure evil.
> 
> Looks like Connecticut wants net
> View attachment 579957


Thanks that makes more sense.
But I still think they should deduct 2 for 1 to make it more worker friendly.
Cause I am getting same amount while putting wear and tear on my vehicle.



DDW said:


> As I understand it they deduct dollar for dollar from your unemployment payment...but, after expenses, you probably won't have any SE income, so you should be getting your full UI compensation


You know your correct.
In March of 2020 when I quit it was hard to show profit because of the low payouts.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> Thank you !!!
> 
> 
> That makes much more sense.
> ...


This is directly from the Connecticut website. You'll claim net earnings and they'll deduct two-thirds of your net earnings from your weekly payout










That's a lot in my opinion but I don't make the rules. Here, we got lucky again. You can make up to 50% of your weekly benefit amount without it affecting your payout at all. anything over that get deducted dollar for dollar. So if my weekly benefit amount is 300, the first $150 of my net earnings has no effect. Let's say I claim 200 net earnings, do only subtract $50 from my weekly benefit amount leaving me with 250 plus the 300 FPUC for a payout of 550 minus taxes


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> You really do get penalized for easing back into work.


The object of UI is it is not permanent and the objective IS to find work.

Don't you feel better working vs just getting cheese merely for the act of being a warm body?

Just be happy you aren't on UI as most states will eventually begin to enforce you must be looking for a job (and be able to prove it) to continue to get the cheese. Not sure how PUA will handle that, since RS never shut down.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> This is directly from the Connecticut website. You'll claim net earnings and they'll deduct two-thirds of your net earnings from your weekly payout
> 
> That's a lot in my opinion but I don't make the rules. Here, we got lucky again. You can make up to 50% of your weekly benefit amount without it affecting your payout at all. anything over that get deducted dollar for dollar. So if my weekly benefit amount is 300, the first $150 of my net earnings has no effect. Let's say I claim 200 net earnings, do only subtract $50 from my weekly benefit amount leaving me with 250 plus the 300 FPUC for a payout of 550 minus taxes


Yes that makes more sense.
So if I get 500 UI
I can make 250 without effecting UI
That is the way to go.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> Yes that makes more sense.
> So if I get 500 UI
> I can make 250 without effecting UI
> That is the way to go.
> Thanks for your input.


Sorry I went back and added the attachment that I forgot to include. I have an excerpt from the Connecticut unemployment site . Here it is again











Jimmy44 said:


> Yes that makes more sense.
> So if I get 500 UI
> I can make 250 without effecting UI
> That is the way to go.
> Thanks for your input.


That's where I'm at. Your state is not quite so generous as you can see above. Anything you claim they subtract 2/3 of. So if you claim $300 they're going to take 200 off your benefit amount


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Sorry I went back and added the attachment that I forgot to include. I have an excerpt from the Connecticut unemployment site . Here it is again
> View attachment 579989
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> It seems to me that they use your gross earnings for this purpose.
> As an Uber driver that is really not fair as net income a clearer indication of earnings.
> You really do get penalized for easing back into work.


It's not really that unfair, they also used your gross earnings to qualify in the first place.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> It's not really that unfair, they also used your gross earnings to qualify in the first place.





iamthenewguy123 said:


> It's not really that unfair, they also used your gross earnings to qualify in the first place.


I know the 300 extra a week only lasts until September.
If you work does the money that was not payed out that week stay in your account so you can use it after September ?
Or is this gig economy UI going to end totally in September ?


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Our ui allows us, as 1099 workers, to declare net earnings. It says so clearly in the line where you put your amount.

I'm only declaring my mileage bc figuring out prorated, percent of use for business, for cellphone and insurance is math that makes my head go "owwie!!". And only works out to a few bucks a day. The mileage is the meat of your deduction at 57.5 cents/mile.

Your state hasn't written clearly "net income for self employed"? You should call them. This is allowed through pua - pua is a federal program which would mean it would be implemented in a uniform style for every state. At least that's what one would assume.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> I know the 300 extra a week only lasts until September.
> If you work does the money that was not payed out that week stay in your account so you can use it after September ?
> Or is this gig economy UI going to end totally in September ?


It will totally end in September. That money that's not paid out to you is not your money. You did not pay into unemployment.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Get a real job you bum!


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> It will totally end in September. That money that's not paid out to you is not your money. You did not pay into unemployment.


I like the idea of working until I net 250 dollars then stop until next week.
That will give me 750 dollars a week through September. 500 UI plus 250 from Uber/Lyft
Everything you make after 250 is reduced from your UI. dollar for dollar so why bother.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Jimmy44 said:


> I like the idea of working until I net 250 dollars then stop until next week.
> That will give me 750 dollars a week through September. 500 UI plus 250 from Uber/Lyft
> Everything you make after 250 is reduced from your UI. dollar for dollar so why bother.


I like the idea of a rideshat working until they drop dead, preferably on an overpass junction with a car overloaded with pax!


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> I like the idea of a rideshat working until they drop dead, preferably on an overpass junction with a car overloaded with pax!


Lots of rage !!!


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Jimmy44 said:


> Lots of rage !!!


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

my favorite scene from one of my favorite movies!!! kudos!


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Your state is not quite so generous as you can see above. Anything you claim they subtract 2/3 of. So if you claim $300 they're going to take 200 off your benefit amount


It's even worse in NV.
You have to report *gross* earnings and hours worked and benefits are reduced 75% of gross.
And they wonder why nobody's driving in Vegas.



got a p said:


> Your state hasn't written clearly "net income for self employed"? You should call them. This is allowed through pua - pua is a federal program which would mean it would be implemented in a uniform style for every state. At least that's what one would assume.


Rules definitely different state to state.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> It seems to me that they use your gross earnings for this purpose.
> As an Uber driver that is really not fair as net income a clearer indication of earnings.
> You really do get penalized for easing back into work.


Gross. So gross. B


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

SHalester said:


> The object of UI is it is not permanent and the objective IS to find work.
> 
> Don't you feel better working vs just getting cheese merely for the act of being a warm body?


&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;

That's some funny shit &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> I like the idea of a rideshat working until they drop dead, preferably on an overpass junction with a car overloaded with pax!


Dr. In your medical opinion, how many rides would it take before an ant actually drops dead?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

RobLinn said:


> That's some funny shit


so, for u sitting ones' arse and getting a check is the objective. Well, ok. What happens when it ends? Tears?


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

SHalester said:


> so, for u sitting ones' arse and getting a check is the objective. Well, ok. What happens when it ends? Tears?


Awe, someone's mad he couldn't collect the free cheese &#128557;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

RobLinn said:


> Awe, someone's mad he couldn't collect the free cheese &#128557;


don't read much here, aye? I've been getting some of our paid taxes 'back' since last March.

My question here was the fact UI and the rest of the 'programs' are not permanent. What does one do when they expire completely? Crying is not a plan.


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> It will totally end in September. That money that's not paid out to you is not your money. You did not pay into unemployment.


It's from the Federal govt, and we did pay Federal tax, so yes it is money we have paid in....

We are more righteous than people that got ppp loans for hundreds of thousands of dollars and it will be forgiven while they paid themselves hundreds of thousands of dollars a year in salary with free money., and their company paid Mercedes, also paid with free ppp money...we are peanuts in comparison. Or Mitch McConnell wife getting a $2 million ppp loan....


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

DDW said:


> View attachment 586457


Very interesting and informative.
Thanks for this information.


----------



## RJ50 (Aug 16, 2020)

got a p said:


> Our ui allows us, as 1099 workers, to declare net earnings. It says so clearly in the line where you put your amount.
> 
> I'm only declaring my mileage bc figuring out prorated, percent of use for business, for cellphone and insurance is math that makes my head go "owwie!!". And only works out to a few bucks a day. The mileage is the meat of your deduction at 57.5 cents/mile.
> 
> Your state hasn't written clearly "net income for self employed"? You should call them. This is allowed through pua - pua is a federal program which would mean it would be implemented in a uniform style for every state. At least that's what one would assume.


Actually the rate for 2021 is 56 cents/mile. If you're on the app, you're using business miles, so I go on hiking/biking/sightseeing trips with the app on, which usually results in zero net profit for the week. Occasionally I accept a ride when returning from a trip.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

RJ50 said:


> Actually the rate for 2021 is 56 cents/mile. If you're on the app, you're using business miles, so I go on hiking/biking/sightseeing trips with the app on, which usually results in zero net profit for the week. Occasionally I accept a ride when returning from a trip.


If things are still like they were in March 2020 I won't be reporting much if any income to UI once I start working.


----------

